# 16' Starcraft V-Hull Project



## MassFisherman (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought this boat last year, upgraded it with a new yamaha 20HP, and added a fishfinder. Then we fished with it all season...while I read through this forum. This place is just full of good info. Thanks Everyone!

This year I am going to try and make the boat a little more comfortable for my boys and I. First I will be working on the casting deck and then move on towards the back.

Big thanks to devilmutt. His boat is very similar to mine and he has saved me lots of time by using his design.


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the new layout, and the help. =D>


----------



## MassFisherman (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok I have been busy...sealed all the wood 3 coats with hellsman,installed framing,installed decking,installed one hinge,installed seat base..

Next things to ... cut out radio and speaker holes ( this will be right under trolling deck ), install trolling motor , ect ect...

Note pictures are out of order...I wont let this happen again


----------



## MassFisherman (Apr 27, 2011)

More pics...


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great. Are you going to have room under the trolling motor deck for your battery?


----------



## MassFisherman (Apr 27, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> Looks great. Are you going to have room under the trolling motor deck for your battery?



There is room but I would have to make a hatch in the trolling motor deck but thought it would be more solid without the hatch...it looks like that is going to be wasted space at the moment...my battery will go under the deck similar to yours. Thx.


----------



## Grizzlyman1489 (May 1, 2011)

I have one question how did you mount all the wood framing for the decks to the boat itself? Cause I was thinking of doing a similar mod but the only thing I w​ould need to know at this point is mounting the frame!


----------



## FishyItch (May 1, 2011)

Looks awesome so far!


----------



## MassFisherman (May 4, 2011)

Grizzlyman1489 said:


> I have one question how did you mount all the wood framing for the decks to the boat itself? Cause I was thinking of doing a similar mod but the only thing I w​ould need to know at this point is mounting the frame!




The frame is mounted to the bench with some 90' brackets and it is mounted to the triangle piece up front with some brackets.


----------



## MassFisherman (May 5, 2011)

Trolling motor is mounted, front and back floors installed,radio piece is ready to take radio and speakers...
I noticed my casting deck need some support on the far edges...need to figure this out...and hopefully I dont nee to pull everything out.

Next, make side boxes for rods to rest on and storage, install middle and back bench seats, install radio/speakers, and wire up...fun fun fun!


----------



## MassFisherman (May 25, 2011)

radio and speakers are in, second section complete. Next is the back section. Here are some pictures from my cell phone. I will post some better ones once this is completed.


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 14, 2011)

How does it fish?


----------



## MassFisherman (Jun 17, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> How does it fish?



It fished great last year. 

We are planning to take her out Monday depending on the weather for the first time with the new interior...If all goes well I will post our catch. Thanks for asking and take care.


----------



## MassFisherman (Jun 17, 2011)

Installed my rod saver velcro rod holders and cooler. I was going to build a box for the cooer to go into but I found these cooler holders from "kenedy" and decided this would be more functional. Very easy to put the cooler in and out of the boat and they hold it in place very nice. :beer:


----------

